# Strange fuzzy



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Possibly just her 3 week ugly stage, but i was ivermeccing everyone and i came across this funny girl in my black fuzzy box, she appears to have a parting on her shoulders


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Weird! It's like a reverse Abyssinian.

It must be those big ears...they're swishing all of her fur back, haha.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Haha! back draft from taking off! :lol:


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Very cute! It's like she has texel shoulders, lol.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

She is very cute xxxxx


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Man...I wonder if you could get her into an aby breeding program to try and make abys with more than 2 rosettes.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd have thought she'd need to be carrying aby for that to work, i don't believe it is the aby gene causing this though as i've had the line 5 years now and they're not been near anything other than fuzzies...

Suppose i have two choices, breed her to an aby or breed her back to her father, but tbh i don't think either would amount to anything, she may even moult and lose it soon anyway...we'll see


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I would imagine it's just the coat casting from the fluffy baby coat to the adult coat. T'is a bloody cute mouse, I love it 

I would advise against putting fuzzy into Abyssinians for ANY purpose; it won't help Abyssinian at all and you'll get fuzzies popping up forever! :lol:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes i wouldn't want to, fuzzies get everywhere and are a menace when your breeding for coat or colour!

I'll grow her on and see how she goes but i think she will as you say, cast it eventually and look same as others.


----------

